# Engine Swap from Deere to Cub...?



## Levdeb (May 3, 2020)

Hey all!

So got 2 lawn tractors the other day.

The Cub Cadet has a blown motor. But it has the 3 blade deck and the snow plow.
The Deere has a good motor, but has been customized to accept ONLY the snowblower it came with.

I would LOVE to sell the snowblower (for ??) and move the motor from the Deere (which runs great!) to the Cub Cadet. 

I measured the holes and they will match up. Any reason I shouldn't make this happen??

I was going to just dump the Cadet and use the deck and plow with the Deere, but there is way too much "backyard genius" welding and cutting under there.

Thanks in advance!

p.s. Any idea on the value of that snowblower? It spins great! I will see if I can post it somewhere on here.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Usually the biggest problem with a swap like that is the exhaust set up, although the CC & JD are pretty close. 

The other issue you might run into is the length of the output shaft on the engine. Getting the drive belt and PTO pulleys to line up can be a PITA. A 1" x 3-5/32 shaft is pretty common on a big single cylinder like you have on the JD, so the pulleys might line right up.


----------



## Levdeb (May 3, 2020)

Yep, moved the engine over, and the wiring harness was identical. Since the Cub is electric clutch, I have to figure out the pulley setup. Thinking I might just cut the other double pulley setup and maybe get lucky!? And yeah, the exhaust is wonky. Was a dual on Cub, single on JD. Might need to get the welder out. 


Bob Driver said:


> Usually the biggest problem with a swap like that is the exhaust set up, although the CC & JD are pretty close.
> 
> The other issue you might run into is the length of the output shaft on the engine. Getting the drive belt and PTO pulleys to line up can be a PITA. A 1" x 3-5/32 shaft is pretty common on a big single cylinder like you have on the JD, so the pulleys might line right up.


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Levdeb (May 3, 2020)

Oh, and yes, the pulleys are interchangeable. Whew!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's probably going to be around 1" exhaust manifold (1.125 OD). That small of exhaust tubing can be hard to find at the Big Box Auto parts stores, but you can find it on the inter-web.

I just bought a piece from these guys to rig a vertical muffler on a Scag for a new 7000 series Kohler. $9.99 and it was good quality tubing

https://www.nrracing.com/product-p/bends-1.125.htm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like it will be interesting to follow! I can't wait to see how this progresses.


----------



## Levdeb (May 3, 2020)

Well got it all sorted! The exhaust pipe just needed a little heat to move forward and right just about an inch. Just finishing it up today. Since the Cub had a throttle and separate choke cable, and the JD had a single cable for both, I am just tweaking that setup (linkage mostly). Pretty happy with the outcome! Thanks all!

90% done....









Also included a pic of the last 2 projects I was hired to do for neighbors. They are obviously huge Denver Bronco Fans... lol


----------

